# Possible Purchase what do you think



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

his backbone being "up" like that seems more like a draft trait. he's really pretty and looks like a nice horse. I don't see huge conformational faults, . He may move more draft like, which can make for a heavy ride at the trot.

his front feet are pretty long in the toe.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Is this the one you mentioned in your other post, Artimesblossom? I think he's rather a neat looking horse. As far as his top/back end is concerned, from the photo it doesn't look that bad weight wise although you can see something is happening. When you have draft crossbreds like that, I've noticed that sometimes you seem to get a mish mash of traits that don't all balance out evenly so if he has lost some weight that may be the first place it is shows up. A vet visit might prove useful in case it is something other than short rations going on with him.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

yes this is the same horse I was talking about in the other post. I am going tomorrow to try him out. I was talking to a previous owner not the one that is selling him and she said that when she had him he was her lesson horse and she used him as a babysitter for kids and a confidence builder for nervous adults. If the test ride goes ok tomorrow I will most likely buy him.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not too good at confo (especially draft confo) but I think he's really cute- I love his coloring!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I like him! Looks like he got the best of both breeds- keep us posted!


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow what a cool looking horse! The weak topline looks like lack of muscling to me- good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

It looks like he *may have a bit of a roach back, but it could be his coloring and/or the way he is standing. 

After working my draft cross for about a year and a half, I noticed some differences in his back muscling; less around the withers and more at the loins. This might be what you're looking at here but it's hard to tell 

He is super cool lookin though


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It's been a year since you first posted this possible buy. Why the wait until now?


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

are you talking to me Allison? This horse just came up for sale about 3 days ago. Perhaps you are confusing me with someone else? Or maybe you are thinking of the post I made over a year ago regarding the horse in my Avitar?


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Cupcake I find that his back looks odd too but I think it is because he has lost some weight, his hip bones stick out more than they did in this picture. I was told that it is possible for horses to lose weight in these places before they become ribby. His back bone seems "up" all the way down his spine but it is straight it just seems like he has no muscle on either side of it. If it is a roach back (and someone suggested it was a calcium deposit maybe) would it bother him to be ridden? I know he has been ridden pretty regularly for the last 8 years at least .


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You're right!! I am so sorry!

It is so hard living up to being blond, but I do it so well.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I am going to attempt to put him on a grid and do some conformational lines and such but since I am on dial up internet service right now. (so slow) I am not sure If I can show the pic again for you to see. 

I put him in a "balance" box and right off he seems to be pretty well balanced. Pretty equal in thirds (1/3 shoulder, 1/3 back, !/3 hind quarter.) I personaly dont see a darn thing wrong with his back. The photo is showing up a bit blurry and pixelated but over all I see nothing major that stands out. He needs a good trim (lower the heels in the front and take care of excessive toe.) 

I like him realy. Nice colour. Does he stand camped under in front all the time or is it in that picture? Draft a built differently and though I say he could use a few lbs he is not thin. But I like my horses a bit more on the heavier side (about a grade 6 ) I would check him out. Some conformational faults are acceptable if form fits function. and of course good temperment outweighs minor conformational faults also.. Have fun.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I am having connection problems (figures) and cant bring up photo to use the grid and show conformation lines. I will try something else and repost later.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

ok thank you. I don't think he stands camped under all the time. I am going out to ride him in a couple hours. I will take my camera with me but we are in the middle of a rather heavy snow storm so I am not sure how good the pictures will turn out. I am like you and prefer my horses a little bit on the heavy side so perhaps that is why I think he is thin


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not that he's thin, he's just lacking muscle. That could be due to him not getting a balanced diet with enough protein. Or, he could have EPSM, which would make it very difficult for him to maintain his weight (and it's suspected that around half of all drafts and draft crosses have EPSM but many are non-symptomatic).

That can be maintained through diet, no carbs or sugars and add some oil to add calories.

Anyway, as far as his conformation...he's a little bit unbalanced, which is common with draft crosses. He's very front heavy with the draft shoulder and neck, but his hind end is rather light. That will change some if you are able to get some muscle on him but he'll always be front heavy. Couple that with the upright shoulder and he might travel pretty darn rough.

His legs appear to be clean and correct in spite of his funky stance.

Let us know how it goes! He looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I went out today to try him out. It was my only day off until next weekend and she wanted him gone before then. We got over a foot of snow last night and today the wind was blowing very strong so much so that it was almost white out conditions some times. This horse stood without being tied in the pen with the other horse that was running around like a colt while I brushed the worst of the ice and snow off his back and then I saddled him and bridled him (I had to stand on a bucket to tack him up because he is so tall and I am so not tall lol) anyway once he was saddled I took him out of the pen and into the drive way and got on him. The owner said he had not been ridden in over a year. He didn't move a muscle as I mounted and we moved off quiet and nice. There was a snowplow going past on the road a few feet away and the owners husband was plowing the yard with a blade on his truck. It was super windy and very noisy and this horse was calm and never hesitated. He was very responsive to my leg commands and he has a nice slow jog that is easy to sit. He does need some work on his whoa and his backing up but for a horse that had not been ridden in a year and then being worked by a stranger in those conditions he was awesome. I bought him on the spot and will go pick him up as soon as I can dig my trailer out. His feet are in desperate need of a trim. She said she couldn't get a farrier to go out to her place and so she has just been doing them herself the best she could for the last 3 years. I am getting my farrier to come out as soon as I bring him home to start working on his hooves. I am going back out to her place this weekend and worm him.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats. He is a cutey!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> Cupcake I find that his back looks odd too but I think it is because he has lost some weight, his hip bones stick out more than they did in this picture. I was told that it is possible for horses to lose weight in these places before they become ribby. His back bone seems "up" all the way down his spine but it is straight it just seems like he has no muscle on either side of it. If it is a roach back (and someone suggested it was a calcium deposit maybe) would it bother him to be ridden? I know he has been ridden pretty regularly for the last 8 years at least .


Congratulations on your purchase! He does look like he'd be a really neat horse  

It's totally possible that it's his coloring that is giving me the impression of a roach back, coupled with the lack of muscling in the back. I personally have no knowledge of horses with roach backs being ridden, so I could not comment on that question. However if you say he has lost weight, and there is lack of muscling, that is most likely your only concern.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats- I love when these threads end in a success story. Can't wait to see more pictures of him


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Wishing the two of you MANY happy years together- I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations!

He's pretty cool looking: I expect more pics <3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay!! He sounds like a winner, congrats!!

I agree, more pictures are a must when he comes home .


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on getting a good horse! With love, care & exercise I'm sure you'll have him looking even better real soon.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Congrats on your new purchase. With a good diet, (make sure teeth are good), some muscling (daily exercise esp when the weather turns for the better) and TLC with his feet it will be a good transformation. When you can I would like to see more pics of him.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ooh, I like! Congrats! If he's beginner safe, hadn't been sold, local, and I had the money I would buy him in a heartbeat for my boyfriend to ride! I'm not usually one to be wowed by color, but his color and build look great together. Nice horse, I hope you enjoy him!


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I brought him home today. He was an angel and never once hesitated in walking into my very cramped straight load trailer. he travelled good and calmly unloaded. Looked at the other horses and touched noses. There was no squealing or kicking after a few minutes of them all strutting around they happily stood together munching at the round bale feeder. He does look a lot like my other appy and with good feed he will be a nice looking horse in the spring


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Twins! Lol


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

id never have a use for a horse like this, but i have always greatly admired the draft and its crosses. this fella is an awsome speciman imo. i really like him. coloration and everything. even though its not my type of ride id be hard pressed not to get him myself if i stumbled across him.

congrats on your purchase.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I just wanted to give an update on King. He is really working out great for me. I tried him on cattle sorting twice and the first time we placed 4th overall and the 2nd time we came in 3rd. I am pretty happy about this because from what I can find out about his past he has never been around cows before. I will try and get some new pictures of him. He has gained about 150 lbs and the vet said he was at a good weight now. This picture was taken in early May.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He looks great. Before I realized this post was started so long ago I was going to say lack of muscling as well. That seems to be the spot drafts show a lack of work first if they are on the lighter side.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my!! He is such a neat looking horse!!!


----------

